# Wal Mart



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I got a call today from a local Wal Mart for a price on snow lawns and yard maint. I have heard a lot of rumors over the years about how often people are sued etc. Anybody have any experience with them and knowledge to help me bid this. I have a few fairly large commercial accounts now but none that are all inclusive most are by the push and mow etc.
Thanks


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Just what I've "heard". You know their slogan "always low prices"?? Well, that's supposedly what they pay you.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

As with many large companies, it will depend on the regional area. Most are taken care of locally by the store manager. Some store managers understand the costs of snow plowing business and are willing to pay a fair price for a fair service. Others are cheap and want to go with the cheapest person. It is no different than any other retail store. As far as liability, I think this also varies with the big W. I have talked to guys that have stores expecting them to sign contracts making them liable for any slips and falls. My contracts are not like this. If I were to be held liable for any of their slips and falls, they would probably have to pay at least 50% more for these services. Take a store with 15-20,000 people in and out each day, and there is going to be at least one person trying to sue. Doesn't matter if they fell down or not, they see the big name on the sign, and their eyes light up with dollar signs. I would ask the manager prior to bidding what to expect. If they expect you to be liable, then explain why your price is going to be substancially higher than if you are not liable. Just make sure you have good insurance, and do a great job of keeping the lot clear and usually these claims seem to be greatly reduced.


----------

